# nock high tear



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

Have you tried moving the nock down a bit to see if it improves?


----------



## dubbo (Jul 7, 2004)

I have tried to move the nock down but then it seems to kick my arrow to the right then, so i move my rest to the left and I have trouble getting that rip out????


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

How about contact? Is your fletching clearing everything? Or what about grip? I've used paper to check if I'm torquing my grip. It shows.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*stiffer spine*

make things easy, get a stiffer spine, or lighten up your point.


----------



## dubbo (Jul 7, 2004)

I am positive no fletching contact, I have been moving my grip around to try some things and I am thinking that maybe it is that some. 
I have tried very heavy spined arrows and 75 grain tips, basically the same tear. I also moved my poundage down, still always just a hair high. I am very picky though and usually get my bows to tune bullet holes. Thanks for all the advice, I am thinking maybe it is my grip.??


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Is the cam in time . I'm not sure on that paticular cam , but on my LX you lined up the two little holes on the cam so they are parallel to the string . I'd also sneak the knock point down a little .  Dave


----------



## dubbo (Jul 7, 2004)

The cam looks in time, It is hard to micro adjust my nock point down because it is a string loop. I guess i can sneak my rest up, how critical is the alignment with the berger hole?


----------



## hunter54 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Tune with the berger*

Move your rest up, or use a Trophy Taker type drop away. With a trophy taker, I can get any spined arrow, within reason to tune to a perfect bullet hole..in your case, move your rest up....It's not imperative to have your arrow lined up center with the berger button hole, actually, on the bottom of the hole is more forgiving as it gets the arrow closer to your hand,,,for less torque possibilities.

If you take your time to tune it right, just put on a new loop at a lower location and then retune.


----------



## dubbo (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the input, I think I can get it done, I have some time tomorrow morning to try some of the suggestions.


----------



## conquest3 (Feb 25, 2004)

If you think that your cams are in time try a bare shaft test .


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I just went thru a nightmare trying to get my bow to paper tune....All my other bows I have owned in the past were a snap to paper tune. I would get a tear, adjust accordingly and within a few arrows have my bullet hole.
This time it was just not working no matter what I did to adjust the nock point or left/right adjustment. What did I have in common with you?? A Quik tune 3000 rest! I dont know...I swear I didnt have fletch contact, I tried messing with spring tension, I tried it all!
Put a Trophy Taker drop away on the bow last night and just like that....BULLET HOLES! First drop away I have used and I like it!
Give a drop away a try!


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 3, 2006)

with a traditional tm hunter rest like the 3000 its possable that your nock is too low..... yes i know what your cheet sheet says, but when the tail of the arrow hits the rest it jumps up. start tunning the rest to where you think center is. then move your d loop or nock way high. take the right and left out. then creep the nock point down untill you get just a little tear high. leave it there. it will shoot nice


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

dubbo said:


> The cam looks in time, It is hard to micro adjust my nock point down because it is a string loop. I guess i can sneak my rest up, how critical is the alignment with the berger hole?


Yes loops can be a pain to move but it is often necessary, loosen the knots if you must, I have even had to bite-em to get-em loose but that is tuning.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

pblawler said:


> Yes loops can be a pain to move but it is often necessary, loosen the knots if you must, I have even had to bite-em to get-em loose but that is tuning.



I rotate the loop around on the string to adjust the height of the nock point. If you have a really good serving job like they do on the Vapor Trails and WC strings you should be able to look at the serving direction and determine which way to rotate the loop on the serving to figure out which direction will raise or lower your nock point. Good luck.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

stinky1 said:


> I rotate the loop around on the string to adjust the height of the nock point. If you have a really good serving job like they do on the Vapor Trails and WC strings you should be able to look at the serving direction and determine which way to rotate the loop on the serving to figure out which direction will raise or lower your nock point. Good luck.



I shoot Ross (they come standard with WC) and sometimes the loops get so tight they will not twist up and down the serving.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Ross cr 337*

i shoot the Ross 337 also


----------



## dubbo (Jul 7, 2004)

*update*

I tried my new ratchet loc press and put the bow back into exact specs, it was only off just a hair. Nice press beats going to the shop for quick things. Then I moved the rest way up and down, this did not fix it. 
I then slid my loop down, got worse. 
Lastly I reset the center of the arrow to the center of the berger. I then put my nocking put at just under 3/16". 
Finally, I am getting a tear that is only about 1/8" high at most. (This tear is darn near a bullet hole) I am happy with this and I am going to leave it alone. Thanks for all the help. I learned alot about the berger alingment......


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

dubbo said:


> I tried my new ratchet loc press and put the bow back into exact specs, it was only off just a hair. Nice press beats going to the shop for quick things. Then I moved the rest way up and down, this did not fix it.
> I then slid my loop down, got worse.
> Lastly I reset the center of the arrow to the center of the berger. I then put my nocking put at just under 3/16".
> Finally, I am getting a tear that is only about 1/8" high at most. (This tear is darn near a bullet hole) I am happy with this and I am going to leave it alone. Thanks for all the help. I learned alot about the berger alingment......


Most of the time if rest/nock adjustments do not have an effect the problem is fletching contact, hand torque, face pressure on the string or arrow spine. :thumb:


----------

